

New IBM memory promises faster, higher-capacity devices - danielharan
http://news.cnet.com/8301-11386_3-20026553-76.html

======
russell
Ah the cynic in me. This sounds like a new generation of bubble memory (1970)
with the physics and hype scaled for the times.
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bubble_memory>

